# Two bank in the same time



## yagoda (Dec 25, 2021)

Hello. I alredy see a Lot of advise about bank . I Wonder if WE Can put one on one vst ? when one Saïd that one work with this and this other bank, Nether did that ? I d like for example use Infinite with bbcso or other to help the quality of dound Infinite. ? I Hope to be clear because of my Bad english


----------



## yagoda (Dec 25, 2021)

THe quality of sound. Thanks


----------



## pranic (Dec 26, 2021)

I think you're asking about playing two different VSTs at the same time with the same MIDI and layering them? Most DAWs allow you to do that by arming each channel for recording. You could also record the MIDI for one instrument, and then duplicate it on the second instrument's track. The third way you could accomplish that would be to create two layers inside a program like PluginGuru's Unify. https://www.pluginguru.com/products/unify-standard/

I think that's what you were asking, but am not entirely sure. Hope that helps?!


----------



## yagoda (Dec 27, 2021)

Bonjour
oui c'est ce que je veux savoir. parce que j'aime les bois infinis mais le ton n'est pas très bon (comme je trouve) j'espère en garder la qualité avec VSL par exemple.
Je vais essayer en français parce que peut-être vous l'êtes.
Oui c'est ce que je demandais. Je suis un peu niovice pour tout ce qui est les "arrangements" de pistes de ce type-là. J'espère arriver à marrier la qualité de "jouabilité" de sens


----------



## yagoda (Dec 27, 2021)

ôups erreur... ( vous l'êtes = francophone) de infinie avec les VSL (quelques-uns, c'est un peu cher mais je le trouve vraiment excellent) . mais cela n'est pas trop compliqué pour obtenir un résultat correct, en dehors de l'aspect technique que vous m'avez expliqué ? Donc, oui, c'est vraiment une aide pour moi. je pensais que cela était possible mais je disais être peut-être un peu trop optimiste.
Merci en tout cas pour votre réponse


----------



## Klealie (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi 
I won't add anything to what has been said already, but I just wanted to say that I'm also French, so if you need a chat by MP don't hesitate. 
It would be with pleasure, but I'm a newbie so I'm not sure I could be useful to you, but I can translate your messages if you want.


----------



## Tralen (Dec 27, 2021)

I don't know if I understand, but if what you want is to have BBCSO/VSL and Infinite to play the same MIDI (layering), you could setup a single track to contain the midi and route that midi to two other tracks each with a library configured. Both libraries will play the same MIDI.

EDIT: Actually, forget that... Just copy the MIDI to the other track, like @pranic said, as you will have to adjust the performance for each library.


----------



## yagoda (Dec 27, 2021)

Merci Du tout. Je copie un midi . J'espère que le réalisme d'Infinite IS gardera quand je mettrai le VSL de l'article ? Je verrai . 
Merci à tous. Je ferai effectivement une copie midi. Mais je ne sais pas si le caractère particulier d'une bibliothèque est conservée. Ainsi le jeu proche de la réalité qu'offre Infinite calqué sur VST? J essaiera et j en apprendrai quelque chose de choisi de toute façon.


----------



## yagoda (Dec 27, 2021)

Klealie said:


> salut
> Je n'ajouterai rien à ce qui a déjà été dit, mais je voulais juste dire que je suis aussi français, donc si vous avez besoin d'un chat en MP n'hésitez pas.
> Ce serait avec plaisir, mais je suis novice donc je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir vous être utile, mais je peux traduire vos messages si vous le souhaitez.


Merci. C'est très gentil. Je n'hésiterai pas même seulement pour échanger nos expériences. Je suis sur Reaper. Je suis un moyen débutant 🤨😀. A plus


----------



## yagoda (Dec 27, 2021)

yagoda said:


> Merci. C'est très gentil. Je n'hésite pas seulement pour échanger nos expériences. Je suis sur Reaper. Je suis un moyen débutant ????. Un plus


UNE plus


----------



## yagoda (Dec 27, 2021)

Problème avec mon portable. À plus


----------



## Klealie (Dec 27, 2021)

You are so very welcome, it's normal!
We are here to help each other, I find that it's what makes this experience so beautiful!
I also use Reaper! 

= Oh mais de rien, c'est normal !
On est ici pour tous s'entraider, c'est ce qui rend l'expérience si belle je trouve !
J'utilise Reaper aussi !


----------



## Tralen (Dec 27, 2021)

If you prefer the playability of Infinite, you can do most of the work using it, and just switch to VSL for the parts that you are not happy with.

A part of working with multiple libraries is knowing how to blend them or how to match them sonically. So spend some time practicing how to make two instruments, from different libraries, feel like they are one single instrument or feel like they are at the same space.


----------



## yagoda (Dec 28, 2021)

Merci pour le conseil. je vais essayer de faire.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 28, 2021)

Tralen said:


> I don't know if I understand, but if what you want is to have BBCSO/VSL and Infinite to play the same MIDI (layering), you could setup a single track to contain the midi and route that midi to two other tracks each with a library configured. Both libraries will play the same MIDI.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, forget that... Just copy the MIDI to the other track, like @pranic said, as you will have to adjust the performance for each library.


I would guess it's about combining orchestra within the same piece/template, rather than layering/duplicating parts. Of course, I might be wrong.d


----------



## yagoda (Dec 28, 2021)

Yes that exactly i d like. To have the best of thé two. Dreamer 😉😊


----------

